# Approx. Day Rate for Plasterer - Dublin



## MB05 (19 Jan 2009)

I am having trouble with a company I employed to do some drylining for me.  I was getting in some wardrobes and I needed to get one of the bedrooms drylined as it was freezing.  I paid the kitchen/wardrobe company to do this for me.  Stupid I know but I have seen their work before and they came recommended.  As I know companies like this have other trades they call on I decided it would be easier to get it all done together, in the right order etc.

When they arrived to do the work they said the plasterer couldn't come until the following week.  This didn't bother us as they had enough to be getting on with.  When I came home early one day to talk to them and check progress they were in the middle of plastering themselves.  Needless to say it is not a professional job and the skimming needs to be done again.

The company are saying they only allowed €300 for the plasterer (1.5 days work) in their quote.  I didn't get a detailed breakout at the time but the quote did cover what included, just not the break down of costs.  Again in hindsight I should have asked for this.  I read this site often enough to know better!! I think this is very low and I find it hard to believe it is the going rate.  This is what he is willing to knock off the bill.  I am not having a bar of it.  I told him I would get a couple of quotes and see what the going rate is and then we will talk.  Using his plasterer is not an option as he says his plasterer doesn't think he can get it to a standard we expect (what: smooth walls and even coverage!)  We are not perfectionists we realise there may be some minor blemishes but he is making out the plasterer can't do it because we are expecting too much.  The real reason is he doesn't want to risk us coming back at them again.  He admitted as much after we challenged him.  I think he saw 2 women and thought we wouldn't know the difference.

I got a quote from a plasterer we used in the past and he is looking for €450 (1.5 days work).  We were happy with this guy's work the last time and he has been recommended on AAM before.  I will ring some other's but if there are any plasterers lurking around here can you save me some time and effort and tell me which quote is more realistic €200 or €300 a day?


----------



## onekeano (19 Jan 2009)

I was doing lare extension 12 months ago and was paying €200 a day - I wouldn't think the day rate has got any higher since and would expect it has dropped if anything.

Roy


----------



## S.L.F (19 Jan 2009)

I got some plastering done a couple of years ago and it cost me €300 per day. This guy was dynamite. Did 2 rooms in 1 day.

What most people forget is that plasterers tend to have a labourer with them to do their mixing so that adds to the bill.

€300 for a plasterer and his labourer would be a good price.


----------



## car (20 Jan 2009)

> €300 for a plasterer and his labourer would be a good price.



agreed.  Recently paid 700e for 2 days work 7-30am-5pm both days for 1 plasterer and he had 2 labourers with him so Im guessing 300e per day wouldnt be too far off the mark.


----------



## sydthebeat (20 Jan 2009)

can i ask if this incudes materials??


----------



## S.L.F (20 Jan 2009)

sydthebeat said:


> can i ask if this incudes materials??



No just labour.


----------



## noelf (20 Jan 2009)

We pay €160.00 for Plasterers and €96.00 for semi-skilled labourers on day work, however if you use a registered contractor you can pay up to €280.00 for a skilled man and €240.00 for semi-skilled.
Jobbing work is a different matter.
Go into your local pub and ask the bar man if he knows a plasterer and you might get someone to do a nixer for you. or your local Hard ware shop.


----------



## ludermor (20 Jan 2009)

noelf said:


> We pay €160.00 for Plasterers and €96.00 for semi-skilled labourers on day work, however if you use a registered contractor you can pay up to €280.00 for a skilled man and €240.00 for semi-skilled.
> Jobbing work is a different matter.
> Go into your local pub and ask the bar man if he knows a plasterer and you might get someone to do a nixer for you. or your local Hard ware shop.




Noelf,
How many hours is that for? 96/day would be way below the minimum CIF rate for general operatives (semi skilled should be at least grade C) of 16.37/hr. At that money the agency / subbie you are getting your labour from are not compliant


----------



## monascribe18 (20 Jan 2009)

i think you should look at the union rates in the building trade before hiring anyone


----------



## Simeon (20 Jan 2009)

Here they are! These are the very minimum .......... most of the trades on 40 hrs get extras ........ to bring them up to about 925 euros. You get the usual holidays/sickness/pension benefit.
[broken link removed]


----------



## MB05 (20 Jan 2009)

Thanks for your replies.  I have had 3 quotes now - 400, 450 and 600.  In fairness to the one for 600 he said that it will cost more to fix the room the way they left it than to do it from scratch.  He said that we will put a couple of coats of polybond on it as he said plastering on plaster is not recommended.  He said the plaster is porous and that it will suck up the new plaster.  I suppose they recommend you do it before you paint for the same reason so it makes sense.  He was the most impressive of the 3 and he gave me a 100% guarantee that his finish will be like glass.  He said I could get my painter to inspect his work and only pay him once he and I are satisfied.

After the trouble I have had its tempting.  I know he is much more expensive but he seemed to be the one who pointed out the faults with the job before I told him, and made us feel it is repairable.

Is what he says true about the polybond, that he needs to prepare the walls to make the plaster adhere.  None of the other's mentioned this.  I know the kitchen company are not going to pay that amount, I am going to have to fight them for the €400 plasterer.  This plasterer told me to just give him his bill and say this is what it cost to fix the job to our satisfaction so we are deducting this from you invoice, end of.   I think this might be a bit much but from what 2 of the plasterers said he way overcharged me to begin with.

What do you think?


----------



## S.L.F (21 Jan 2009)

monascribe18 said:


> i think you should look at the union rates in the building trade before hiring anyone



How would that relate to employing a man for 2 days?


----------



## ludermor (21 Jan 2009)

Would you care about paying below the minimum wage? 96/day is way below the minimum wage for construction workers ( unless they are working 5 hour days!!!!)


----------



## Corky (21 Jan 2009)

To re-skim the walls .Polybond app 12hrs beforhand and allow this 1st coat to dry .Before work commences polybond is applied again (1 maybe 2 coats ) this is skimmed over while still tacky.
If the plasterer reckons the work can be done in a day with a labourer then 350-400 sounds ok.


----------

